# Day one... at the dealership



## Red Fred (Nov 18, 2005)

Fist day with the car ... and I am sitting at the dealership already. :-( Driver's seat will go backwards but not forwards. Wasn't so bad at first but now I can barely reach the clutch to the floor. Common problem, I know. Still sucks.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

mine did the same thing took 2 mo for the part to come in


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

Trash the car its broken allready ... =)-... :willy: arty:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Vedli said:


> Trash the car its broken allready ... =)-... :willy: arty:


Write him a check............


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

Red Fred said:


> Fist day with the car ... and I am sitting at the dealership already. :-( Driver's seat will go backwards but not forwards. Wasn't so bad at first but now I can barely reach the clutch to the floor. Common problem, I know. Still sucks.


good luck hope you don't have anymore probs.. does your rear end have the dreaded issue??


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

My passenger seat died two month in. 

We have had several at the dealership die. Wait til next year to fix it and get the faster motors. :rofl: arty: :willy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

kinda makes you wonder if they should have made the seats manual huh?


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Red Fred said:


> Fist day with the car ... and I am sitting at the dealership already. :-( Driver's seat will go backwards but not forwards. Wasn't so bad at first but now I can barely reach the clutch to the floor. Common problem, I know. Still sucks.


Welcome and Congrats on your purchase.
:cheers 

Three common problems that have hit most of us in some fashion : Seat Problems ; Gas Pedal and reduced Mode problems ; and my personal Favorite : Rearend whine problems. Once you get her back and after the breakin period - Have Fun and pick you spots as triple digits come quickly...

Two easy/cheap mods that most of us have done : amp gain adjustment and
a tie-wrap to hold the gas cap when fueling (also keep the front wheels lower when fueling to always get it to click at the real full mark). Also a radar detector is very handy assuming NJ allows them...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

If the warrenty is gone .. I say drop them in yer garage or play room .. then drop in JIC.. or a light aftermarket racing seat....kinda sux tho no more leather unless you can find a set in leather ..

I dunno I might do that even tho my warrenty isnt up yet .. 

bright side is instead of a car weighing 3800 you would have one at 3700 .. LOL :willy: arty:


----------



## Red Fred (Nov 18, 2005)

JMJ80 said:


> good luck hope you don't have anymore probs.. does your rear end have the dreaded issue??


Wow that day just disappeared on me...

They were able to reprogram something and it is working (at the moment). Something tells me this is not the end of my seat issues.

I haven't noticed a lot of diff whine yet, but I only have 170 miles onthe car. I will definitely keep an eye .... umm EAR out for it.

Read about you all fine tuning the stereo issues so I reached in and turned up the amp already and turned the EQ and distortion protection off. Sounds pretty good.

And XCommuter - I have not driven without a radar detector for many years now. Probably started about the time I started buying RED cars! The Valentine One has been great at telling me "you just got beamed by the laser gun... again."


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

This is a program error when your car was manufactured. What your dealer did was pull the power seat fuse for about a minute, to reset the seat's computer. The problem should not happen again. :rofl:


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

I am in your area, but haven't had to take the car back to the dealer since I purchased it. After you have the car back, please let me know where you had it serviced, and how they did, so that if/when I do need work done, I will know where to go or not go. Good luck though, it is a fantastic car. And watch the speed traps around here. As you know, it seems like there are a million of them.


----------



## Red Fred (Nov 18, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> This is a program error when your car was manufactured. What your dealer did was pull the power seat fuse for about a minute, to reset the seat's computer. The problem should not happen again. :rofl:


Thanks Pearl Jam. Good to know.


----------



## Red Fred (Nov 18, 2005)

FastFreddy said:


> I am in your area, but haven't had to take the car back to the dealer since I purchased it. After you have the car back, please let me know where you had it serviced, and how they did, so that if/when I do need work done, I will know where to go or not go. Good luck though, it is a fantastic car. And watch the speed traps around here. As you know, it seems like there are a million of them.


Hey Fast Freddy. I bought the car at Burns Pontiac GMC on Route 70 in Marlton. Not the greatest deal... but I limped my Benz in there with some "issues" and didn't want to have to drive all over looking to save a few bucks a month.

Service writer was decent guy and they had the car fixed within a half hour - even on a *Saturday*.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Red Fred said:


> Thanks Pearl Jam. Good to know.


Glad to help!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

Red Fred said:


> Red/Red '05 GTO
> Red '99 CLK430 AMG (sold)
> Red '95 Corvette (gone)
> Red '94 SHO (dumped)
> Red '93 SHO (deceased)



you wouldnt be a "red" kind of guy would ya? lol


----------



## Red Fred (Nov 18, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you wouldnt be a "red" kind of guy would ya? lol


Not a _COMMIE_ or anything!  Just have an issue with buying red cars. Kinda the opposite of that guy from the movie "Used Cars"...


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

im 32 and have never heard of that movie.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

Red Fred said:


> I haven't noticed a lot of diff whine yet, but I only have 170 miles onthe car. I will definitely keep an eye .... umm EAR out for it


go easy on it for the first 500 miles. see if you get out of it that away. i had 250 miles on mine when new so i didn't have all the control of being easy


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Red Fred said:


> Wow that day just disappeared on me...
> 
> They were able to reprogram something and it is working (at the moment). Something tells me this is not the end of my seat issues.
> 
> ...


Where is the amp? I have peeled back the carpet exposing the fuel tank, but I didn't see it. Is that where it is???


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

Red Fred said:


> Hey Fast Freddy. I bought the car at Burns Pontiac GMC on Route 70 in Marlton. Not the greatest deal... but I limped my Benz in there with some "issues" and didn't want to have to drive all over looking to save a few bucks a month.
> 
> Service writer was decent guy and they had the car fixed within a half hour - even on a *Saturday*.


Thanks. Good to know. I've been to Burns a number of times to buy cars, and they have never even come close on price. Wound up going to Triboro. Much easier to deal with, and much better pricing. I do understand about limping to the dealer though...been there and paid a bit more just to get a deal done and a reliable car to drive.

As far as service, I just haven't needed it. Just oil changes, which I do myself. Good to know that the service was decent and the Saturday hours are a real plus. Thanks and enjoy the car. It's a blast.


----------



## Red Fred (Nov 18, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> Where is the amp? I have peeled back the carpet exposing the fuel tank, but I didn't see it. Is that where it is???


It's not under the carpet on the floor of the trunk. It is mounted behind the carpet-looking lining on the drivers side fender (quarter panel). Per someone else's great description, I just unsnapped a small plastic clip at the top of the fender lining and a larger one towards the middle of the driver's side fender. Pulled back carpet at the top and about half way between the taillights and the front of the trunk. There is a metal bracket that runs from top of the fender down towards the ground. Mounted BETWEEN that bracket and the fender itself is a medium sized metal box (AMP!). 

Of course the volume control is not on the side that is easy to reach (facing taillights). It is on the front side, right about in the middle of the amp. If you are expecting a huge button, it aint. Reach your left hand around the back of the amp towards the front of the car. Use your fingers to feel for a round dial-like thing and attempt to turn whatever your fingers can reach. You'll find it.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

So theres a bassboost control on the amp?? Man I think the stock stereo sounds like crap, its very distorted at higher volumes (the bass sounds like a big fart). I was very disappointed when I picked the car up. I called all of the car audio stores in my area and they all told me that that car is impossible to work on and basically said they wouldnt work on it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

they are lyin to ya. NO car is impossible to work on when you rip everything out and start from scratch.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well they did say that they would have to strip everything out and start from scratch like you just said but that will be very pricey, I wanted to maybe put some better speakers in the stock location and maybe a amp with a sub? can this be done?? They told me that the stock radio would not put out enough power for the speakers I put in?? does that make sense??


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

NONE. If you want better speakers your radio will work just fine but its when you try to incorporate an amp into the picture that the stock radio has problems. Every amp gets its power from a "relay" wire. The stock radio dont even have this output and a converter must be used. Problem with that is the amp is never getting a true signal and you never receive the full benefit. Thats why when doing a GOOD install such as amps, subs, new speakers, its best to rip all stock stuff out and start over.

My suggestion is to get a bazooka tube that runs off the speaker wires in the back and just replace your stock speakers with any brand of your choice. But leave the amp idea alone for right now.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Where would I plug the bazooka into?? I was thinking of getting some MB quarts or boston acoustics for speakers, I hope the radio can handle these


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

the bazooka tube would go in the back, it needs a power and ground wire run to it, and then you just tap off the speaker wires for the rear speakers.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

OH COOL, Thats sounds simple enough thanks Mike.
One other thing will turning up the amp help??


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

make sure you buy a "powered" tube because then the amp is already integrated into the tube itself. They are usually 100-150 watt amps.

And you are very welcome.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Any particuler brand I should look for in a bazooka?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-PS74nTifTZ8/cgi-bin/ProdGroup.asp?g=51000&avf=N&search=bazooka

They come in 6", 8" and 10" in either 100 watt or 200 watt. Its now your personal preference as to how much bass you want. I personally would recommend the 10" 200 watt version but I am a basshead. Even the 6" 100 watt version would give you a LOT more than you have now.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Would this be something that anyone could install? or should I get it installed by the pros??


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

anybody can install it, piece of cake! just find a way to secure it or else it will roll around everywhere.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*....try this first*

Things to try first:

1) Make sure the DDL setting on the stereo is turned OFF. 

2) Locate the amp (left wall off trunk behind liner) and turn the gain UP. 


H U G E difference to the stock set up. It may not be what you're looking for overall, but its so much better than the stock set-up.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

DDL?? sorry Im a noob, The treble is fine I just want the bass to sound clear not like a disorted fart (only way I can explain it lol sorry). If I turn up the gain on the amp will it just get more distorted because the stock sub is cheap?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

Adjust amp gain:

1. Open the trunk 
2. On the left side of the trunk pull down on the cloth covering a bit, you will see a box, this is your sub woofer amp. 
3. Reach your hand over the top of it, towards the front. 
4. Once you have your hand on the front side of the box, you will feel a dial. 
5. Turn the knob clockwise all the way 
6. Listen to your new added bass. 

DDL - Dynamic Distortion Limiter

Here is how to disable it:

1. Car Parked, turn the key on 
2. Press menu within 5 seconds of key-ON to enter the DIC menu 
3. Keep pressing menu until you see 'Dynamic Distortion Limiter' and turn it OFF 
4. Exit menu, and you will notice that your stereo will be louder.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

HOLY CRAP!! you guys are the S**T, What else can I do I never knew any of this. So What do I have to do to give me a extra 50hp, turn the key to on position 3 times hit the brake 5 times while holding down the clutch??
HAHAHAHAHA J/K!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

It really makes me happy doing what I do when I hear such kind words "you guys are the sh1t !!!" Warms me all up inside! 

50hp? easy enough, take 500lbs off the car.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

LOL!! you guys are terrific, and so fast with the replies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I am, because I dont really do anything at work.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

HAHAHA same here


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

most of my posts I try to make helpful, although ONE particular user dont appreciate me but he dont post much so........blah!


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

BTW Red Fred your gonna love your new GTO cause it can do this LOL!!
http://www.zippyvideos.com/188514970691435.html (I love this video)


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

good bit of driving!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

djray77 said:


> DDL?? sorry Im a noob, The treble is fine I just want the bass to sound clear not like a disorted fart (only way I can explain it lol sorry). If I turn up the gain on the amp will it just get more distorted because the stock sub is cheap?



No prob dude. Props to BigMike for the insturctions. I was at work and a little too busy to get into all the details. Enjoy that goat man!!!!

:cheers


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Adjust amp gain:
> 
> 1. Open the trunk
> 2. On the left side of the trunk pull down on the cloth covering a bit, you will see a box, this is your sub woofer amp.
> ...



Well I did all this and still sounds like crap to me, the bass just distorts even worse  How did you guys get it to sound as good as you say?? I couldnt see the gain on the amp so I turned it up all the way and then turned it back just a little. I adjusted the EQ to off and played with the bass but damn I cant get it it sound right


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Is the bass on the radio turned halfway? The PROPER way to tune an amp is to have the radio at the loudest point you will be listening to it, then turn the amp up until it distorts, then turn back a 1/4 turn. That way, you get all the bass you want at the volume you listen to. BUT, to do this, the bass on the radio must be set to halfway.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

The bass on the radio was at +6 but the speakers cant handle it so I turned it down to +4. I will try to turn it up and adjust like you said.
I think I will be ripping the stock system out and going with a full aftermarket one (if wife will let me hahaha).


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

the bass should be set to -0- before you adjust the amp.

lemme know.


----------

